# Ditching GF Arm R Seal for Another Topcoat?



## Deana Gilmore (Apr 4, 2017)

I've had problems with streaking on the 2nd and 3rd coat of Arm R Seal that I cannot overcome. Now I have a million specs.


I have sanded multiple times after multiple streaking failures using a small cloth.
I tried using an HVLP but without a dust-free environment, it also had specs in it.
I once again resanded and tried to carefully wipe on the finish (light touch, not going back over) and got streaks again.
I once again sanded and this time used a 3" foam brush to put on the finish but now I have a million specs in the finish.


Despite pouring 1/2c of Arm R Seal into a separate bowl and dipping my brush into that, it appears to have been contaminated.
I tried to filter the finish using a paint filter but it may not have been fine enough.


I'm thoroughly frustrated with this product and would like to just find a spray-on or alternative product so I can finish this nightmare project.


Does anyone have a suggestion for whether another product will go on over the existing Arm R Seal and not cause it to change colors, yellow, etc., and most importantly, not have streaks? I even want to just spray it on with a good ole can of spray.


I will try to attach photos below to show what I'm talking about.


Thank you! 


Streaks
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b-s34UOXi1RENQbGlIQld4NmM/view?usp=sharing


Specs
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b-s34UOXi1NVZCZkJWOC1mRkU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b-s34UOXi1cTFTUEQ5QmswNU0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's hard to tell which it is ...*

Your brush may be contaminated, your sealer may be OR your environment is not dust free.... I suspect that's the issue.

If you are certain the finish is dry, I would wet sand with 320 wet/dry and some soapy water, drying it off occasionally to see the results. It will begin to look flat. Then I would apply another coat of ArmRSeal and immediately hang the panel vertically. Be careful the finished coat is not too thick or it will run. By hanging the panel vertically, dust will not settle so readily on the surface.... no guarantee, but it may help.

ArmRSeal is to be applied by wiping or brush, or so it says here:
https://generalfinishes.com/retail-...oats/arm-r-seal-urethane-topcoat#.WS5NM7jkoXg
However, I spray my finishes when possible, because I always get brush marks.

I use a card scraper lightly glided over the surface on some project to remove any dust pips without sanding. It requires a very light touch, so practice first on scrap.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you mean by streaking? I can't tell from the picture. If you mean application marks this is usually due to overworking it and getting too much air in the finish where it sits up before it flows out. One product that can help with this is Flood Penetrol. It slows down the drying time in order to make it easier to apply.

The picture of the specks appear to be bubbles in the finish. If that is what it is that is due to the finish being too thick. If it's dust if you get some cone strainers from a automotive paint supplier the mesh will be a lot finer and will strain out any contamination that might be in the finish. The strainers at paint stores is really only intended to strain house paint. 

I wouldn't change finishes without first stripping off what is on there now. You are going to have issues with yellowing anyway. The Arm-R-Seal itself will yellow with time. It's inherent with all oil based finishes. 

Since you have the means of spraying in the future if you would finish with lacquer you could save yourself a lot of grief. The finish dries to touch in a few minutes eliminating a lot of the dust that gets in the finish. Since it does dry fast a table like that you could finish in an afternoon from start to finish with no streaks. You would just have to watch the humidity levels and not finish in humid weather. At about 70% humidity and above moisture in the air gets trapped in the finish making it cloudy.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

How about shellac? Good, easy to apply, fast drying finish. The downside is it dries hard but not tough.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never tried brushing Arm-R-Seal, but had very good results by wiping it on.

I did find that it took a little practice to get the right combination of wetness of the wiping cloth & finger pressure when wiping it on. I found that too much pressure would leave dry looking streaks, which I guess should be obvious. Too wet, and I'd get a run. I lost track, but I think I put about 4-5 coats on a kitchen table I made a while back, and I was very happy with the results. And it's been holding up very well to daily use.


----------



## Deana Gilmore (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, I sanded with 400 grit and decided to tackle this again last night.
I think what I've been seeing in terms of spots is actually air bubbles. It appeared whether I used a foam brush or old t-shirt. They did "pop" eventually as this morning, they are no where to be seen....except the huge streaks that have once again appeared.


Below is a link to those pictures.


I used an old-tshirt, made a nice pad, lightly dipped it in mineral spirits before my finish, and tried to lightly wipe on, without going back over, overlapping just slightly. The streaks began to appear after a few minutes, so I quickly wiped off using mineral spirits and tried again, this time with a 25% dilution of mineral spirits to Arm R Seal. It looked like it went on well, but this morning is a different story. See below.


I am once again going to have to sand....I've tried not diluting, I've tried foam, I've tried rag. I am only touching the wood enough to put the finish on, trying to move along, but not too fast. The bubbles (which I mistook for dust) were present, but don't appear to be a problem this morning.


Any other input that might help me overcome this tortuous project?


Thanks!


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b-s34UOXi1cC1heWVoLURkcWc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_b-s34UOXi1NUFKNHV5T0RQeUk/view?usp=sharing


----------

